# Whole Home Installed today. Need internet Connection Advice



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been searching and called DirecTV tech support. 

I have 3 HR24's. The installer used a Deca Broadband adapter and said this was the only way to connect up the internet. I do not have a coax connection in the room where my wireless router is. I do not have an ethernet connection in any of the rooms with HR24's. Can a Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit be used in this configuration? If so, how does it get connected and do I need some other parts to complete the connection.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

GBFAN said:


> I have been searching and called DirecTV tech support.
> 
> I have 3 HR24's. The installer used a Deca Broadband adapter and said this was the only way to connect up the internet. I do not have a coax connection in the room where my wireless router is. I do not have an ethernet connection in any of the rooms with HR24's. Can a Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit be used in this configuration? If so, how does it get connected and do I need some other parts to complete the connection.


It sounds like the WCCK is the way to go here. I believe it can connect anywhere in the coax network and provide internet service to all your boxes from your wireless router.

The First Look is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2796665#post2796665


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

That is what I was thinking but the installer and DirecTV tech support had no clue as to what I was talking about. Is there any preference as to running cat 5 to the deca or running coax from the receiver to the deca?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GBFAN said:


> Is there any preference as to running cat 5 to the deca or running coax from the receiver to the deca?


The idea behind wireless is not having to run wires anywhere. The handiest place that you can get both coax from the satellite feed and AC power is what you're looking for. Usually that's going to be near one of the receivers.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I had the wireless connection kit mailed to me. 2 separate truck rolls, and neither installer had a clue what they were looking at.

I'll try myself. I have a HR20 and a HR24. I imagine it would be easiest to connect it to the 24?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejjames said:


> I had the wireless connection kit mailed to me. 2 separate truck rolls, and neither installer had a clue what they were looking at.
> 
> I'll try myself. I have a HR20 and a HR24. I imagine it would be easiest to connect it to the 24?


Shouldn't matter;

Or at any other convenient location on the coax network by either the coax pass-thru or single ended terminating option.

Its a very versatile device to be sure ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I had the wireless connection kit mailed to me. 2 separate truck rolls, and neither installer had a clue what they were looking at.
> 
> I'll try myself. I have a HR20 and a HR24. I imagine it would be easiest to connect it to the 24?





HoTat2 said:


> Shouldn't matter;
> 
> Or at any other convenient location on the coax network by either the coax pass-thru or single ended terminating option.
> 
> Its a very versatile device to be sure ...


It could hardly be easier:









or:


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I ended up running a hardwire connection. Pulled the carpet back near the baseboard, drilled a hole in the computer room, drilled another hole in the bedroom and strung a cat 5 cable across the ceiling in the garage. No one at DirecTV seemed to know that there was a wireless connection. I think I will have to call them up and get a credit since the installer really didn't complete the job.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> It could hardly be easier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am connecting to an HR24, do I sill need the _connected home adapter?_


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> If I am connecting to an HR24, do I sill need the _connected home adapter?_


Top picture is for a 24/25 and the bottom picture is for those without the DECA internal.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

So if I connect using the top picture to my HR 24, my HR 20 will automatically pick up its signal with no modification?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejjames said:


> So if I connect using the top picture to my HR 24, my HR 20 will automatically pick up its signal with no modification?


No, the HR20 still needs the white DECA module to connect to the coax network.

The point is you can connect the DCCK-W near or far from either or both receivers anywhere on the coax network in pass-thru (as illustrated earlier) or terminated option (not shown), and it will provide a WiFi connection to the router for internet access to both receivers as well as any others in the DECA cloud.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

If I start by connecting the box to my HR24, without connecting the white DECA module to the HR20, will I get internet on the 24? (this would just be to verify I at least have internet to my main receiver.)

Or do I need to connect everything at the same time?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Success! My dad and I did what 2 separate techs could not. We simply connected the WCCK box to the HR24. I entered my wireless password, and we were good to go.

We then connected the connected home adapter to the HR20, and instant internet access! It took us all of 10 minutes. No thanks to the 2 techs, but as usual, many thanks to HoTat2, veryoldschool and everyone else for the excellent advise.


----------

